# Charlie died today-only 12 weeks old



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss. Only 12 weeks old - I can't imagine your heartbreak. My prayers are with you. I wish I could offer some comfort. I'm just so very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear this !! My word I'm at the hair salon and crying you poor thing!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so so sorry. I can't imagine. Prayers your way


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Please take care & my thoughts & prayers are with you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, way, way too young. RIP sweet Charlie..


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm literally without words. I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. I wish there was more I could do - I am so so sorry .


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry...so young! My thoughts are with you....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I could take the pain away.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

How horrible. So sorry for your loss. Your heart aches now and I'm sure there isn't a dry eye in the house, but time will heal your wounds. 

RIP Charlie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so so sorry...a baby...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry. That is so heartbreaking.
If it wasn't parvo, I wonder if he contracted the new virus that is going around in Ohio and now Michigan.
I am trying to find the link -
Here it is:
Deadly Ohio Dog Virus Hits Michigan | Life With Dogs


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no....a nightmare, a tragedy. I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear this terrible news.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. RIP sweet Charlie. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Nothing I can say will take away your pain.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your little boy. Wish there were words to make you feel better, I know there aren't. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

I am so so sorry. I have a 3 month old too and I am crying for you. Such a tragedy. I will pray for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am incredibly sorry for your loss. Sweet Charlie was just a baby. Rest assured, he will be well taken care of at the bridge.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. I cannot even imagine such a loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your young boy. RIP dear Charlie.



cgriffin said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry. That is so heartbreaking.
> If it wasn't parvo, I wonder if he contracted the new virus that is going around in Ohio and now Michigan.
> I am trying to find the link -
> Here it is:
> Deadly Ohio Dog Virus Hits Michigan | Life With Dogs


This virus was my first thought.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Charlieboy.... this is devastating. I am so very sorry this happened to your young pup and you.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am weeping with you ... so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I am crying for your baby Charlie!!

I added baby Charlie to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss ...


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie. That is devastating and heartbreaking for anyone to have to face losing their beautiful puppy. My heart is breaking for you. Prayers to you.
Please continue to come to this board for love and comfort as much as you need.


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

*Sooo sorry...I think I know what it was...*

I am so sorry to hear about you little puppy. I was crying as I was reading your post, partly because I have been there. Two years ago I got a beautiful 8 week old English Sheepdog. I only had her for a week, but she had my heart. I was going through a divorce at the time and she was going to be my little partner. One day I came home and she was lethargic and had thrown up some. She also had bloody diarrhea. I lived in Houston at the time and Parvo is a big disease down there...worrying she might have it I rushed her to the emergency clinic. They tested her and sure enough she had parvo. I had her put to sleep because they said her chances to survive were almost none, and she would be in terrible pain. I couldn't even sleep downstairs for a month, my heart was broken. I feel your loss for sure. I can tell you that if he had parvo, it is super contagious to puppies...bleach will kill it, but it can live in your yard for one year. Please read about parvo and how to disinfect your home. Everywhere your little guy was sick has the virus and it can be spread on your shoes to others homes and puppies. I wish you the best, it is a horrible disease to see take your precious little puppy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very, very sorry for your loss, this is just so unfair. My thoughts and prayers are with you and poor sweet Charlie x


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh no! How devastating. I am so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to make it all better, but sadly only time can do that.

I am really so sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Little Charlie!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss. So incredibly sad. RIP Charlie...

I too would be worried about Parvo or some other virus that may linger in the enviroment. Parvo especially can live in the soil for a long long time. We have had quite a few clients who have lost pups to parvo, then go get another one and that puppy also get parvo. Just be very careful. Those signs/symptoms sure do sound like parvo.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!
Edited to add: a relative of mine just lost their 1 year old dog on Sunday with almost identical symptoms. They live in Alabama. So tragic to lose a dog of any age but especially so young!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your devastating loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## foxy6126 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. No matter the age it is always too early but 12 weeks....my heart breaks for you. I hope you have a good support network of people who can ease your pain.

xx


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry. What a terrible outcome. My best wishes are with you...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I only wish there were words to make you feel better. Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you at this terribly tragic time.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about Charlie. How devastating for you and how unbelievably sad. My heart goes out to you. Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

When I logged on, the topic sentence read, :"Charlie died today-only 12."
For some reason my mind thought 12 YEARS. Not weeks.
Any age is sad to lose a Golden, but 12 weeks is just too darn young.
Poor baby. 
Poor you.
I am so, so very sorry this has happened. Robin


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG I am so sorry! I too have a 3 month old. That's just not fair! Thoughts and prayers headed your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh you must be suffering horribly! I can't imagine what a difficult time this is for you. Just a baby, when the love is so overwheming. Hold on and take care of yourself, I am truly sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Poor Charlie. Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sad to read this news. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Hugs!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so about Charlie. My thoughts are with you. Too young, too soon.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss  just heartbreaking, and so unfair.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

Heartbreaking. So sorry!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That is terrible. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and pain. I don't know what words I can offer but want you to know that I will pray that you will be strengthened and that Charlie is happy at Rainbow Bridge. My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. So very sad, so young. I wish there was something I could say that would make it better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't even have the words to convey how sorry I am to hear this. Any loss is devastating but a baby just starting out....I can't even imagine! Hugs and prayers to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Charlie. Heartbreaking just to read about that cant imagine living it. I have Charlie too. Hugs.
Run baby, run fast...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss. 

Circovirus: Why This Fatal Dog Virus Should Be Taken Seriously | Dogs Naturally Magazine

This may shed some light on the virus which causes the same symptoms as you described.


----------



## Charlieboy76 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm convinced it was parvo. He tested negative last night but I read that there are false negative results all the time. My biggest regret was not saying goodbye properly when I left him for hospitalization. I fully expected to come back the next day and take him home once they were done giving him fluids. I had no idea it was going to be the last time I saw him. I just hate that he died without me. He must've been so scared.



Jaxmom said:


> I am so sorry to hear about you little puppy. I was crying as I was reading your post, partly because I have been there. Two years ago I got a beautiful 8 week old English Sheepdog. I only had her for a week, but she had my heart. I was going through a divorce at the time and she was going to be my little partner. One day I came home and she was lethargic and had thrown up some. She also had bloody diarrhea. I lived in Houston at the time and Parvo is a big disease down there...worrying she might have it I rushed her to the emergency clinic. They tested her and sure enough she had parvo. I had her put to sleep because they said her chances to survive were almost none, and she would be in terrible pain. I couldn't even sleep downstairs for a month, my heart was broken. I feel your loss for sure. I can tell you that if he had parvo, it is super contagious to puppies...bleach will kill it, but it can live in your yard for one year. Please read about parvo and how to disinfect your home. Everywhere your little guy was sick has the virus and it can be spread on your shoes to others homes and puppies. I wish you the best, it is a horrible disease to see take your precious little puppy.


----------



## Charlieboy76 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. This last 24 hours has been unbearable but I'm grateful for all your support. I wish I could redo this whole day and be there to hold him when he died. That's going to be my biggest regret for the rest of my life. I just had no idea when I left him for overnight observation that it was going to be the last time I saw his sweet face. I just hope he knew how much I loved him.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your baby boy. I can only imagine how painful this is for you. You are in my prayers and thoughts. He was so very young.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Charlie knew you loved him and he loved you.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Oh my. I am so sorry to read this. Much love to you. Take care. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Very, very heartbreaking. Charlie knew you loved him. He will live in your heart forever. RIP sweet Charlie.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry. It's too too unfair. His life was just beginning. There's a nasty mystery virus here in the UK that sounds similar to what you described and I recently heard something similar or the same was in USA too. 
Run free sweet Charlie.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

HI, I wanted to reach out to you again this morning prior to work. Charlie knew how much you loved him. Even though you were not there when he passed, I'm sure he could feel your love surrounding him. 

My heart aches for your loss of sweet, handsome Charlie. He will be forever with you in your heart and soul. Please take good care of yourself right now, Charlie would want that for you. Healing thoughts being sent to you today.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He knew he was loved...my prayers go to you and your sweet baby. RIP Charlie, run far, run free.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

*I am so very sorry for your loss. You will remember him. Find strength and give your love to another new pup when you get the strength for it.*


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry for your tragic loss. My heart aches for you. I have tears reading your posts. I hope you think of all the loving times with him and find healing. He knew he was loved, he's a golden and they find love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak, it is so unfair.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how tough this must be for you right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Charlie, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Try not to be so hard on yourself, Charlie knew he was loved and I know you loved him very much. 

Godspeed little one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allison*

Allison

You had no way of knowing. Be sure to let the breeder know that he died.
Parvo is very contagious.
My heart is breaking for you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish I could give some words of comfort. All of us...ALL OF US...who have lost our dogs regret that we didn't do something more, regardless of how old they were. I can't imagine your pain and am so sorry.

Telling you to not be critical of yourself, you can't know what you know...empty words at this point, I know. 

You have my deepest sympathy. Will be praying for you.


----------



## Lukephill (Aug 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Absolutely heartbreaking I am so sorry for the loss of your baby Charlie so very very sad my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a tragedy. I am so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine losing a pup so young. I wish there were words to take away your pain.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no, there are just no words, we are so sorry.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

So very sorry. They have our hearts from the first day. Whether you have them 12 weeks or 12 years your grief if the same. Please be nice to yourself. Hugs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss! Heartbreaking!


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear this, what a tragedy, only a baby still


----------



## cway77 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is horrible news and very sorry to hear about you loss. Best Wishes to you and your family!!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

I am just at a loss for word, I am so sorry your beautiful Charlie was taken from you, prayers with you and your family.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is very sad indeed, very sorry for your loss


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

Charlieboy76 said:


> I'm convinced it was parvo. He tested negative last night but I read that there are false negative results all the time. My biggest regret was not saying goodbye properly when I left him for hospitalization. I fully expected to come back the next day and take him home once they were done giving him fluids. I had no idea it was going to be the last time I saw him. I just hate that he died without me. He must've been so scared.


I'm just so sorry...I keep crying reading this...I just remember how sad I was, and I feel so bad for you. I remember my little baby barking at the vets as they shaved her leg to insert the I.V., it broke my heart, that as sick she was she still had that little spunk, she didn't know what was coming. Don't feel bad that you weren't there...you didn't know. It will tear you apart if you think that way, just know you did everything you could to save him and were a great puppy parent.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Charlieboy76 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. This last 24 hours has been unbearable but I'm grateful for all your support. I wish I could redo this whole day and be there to hold him when he died. That's going to be my biggest regret for the rest of my life. I just had no idea when I left him for overnight observation that it was going to be the last time I saw his sweet face. I just hope he knew how much I loved him.


I'm sure he knew very well how much you loved him. I am so, so sorry you lost your sweet puppy. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling, but I'm sending cyber hugs to you and everyone who loved him.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

My heart is broken for you. I have no other words, and no way to express my extreme sadness for your loss. Please take care of yourself. RIP little Charlie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so very sorry. As others have said, there really are no words to say when something so tragic happens.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I felt so sad reading this, tears splashed on the keyboard. I wish there were words. It is a terrible thing to undergo and understand.


----------



## Charlieboy76 (Aug 10, 2013)

My house feels so empty. For those of you who have lost your pets, how long was it until you got another one? I know Charlie can't be replaced but maybe getting an older dog will help ease the pain. Are older dogs (2 years+) less susceptible to dying from viruses if properly vaccinated? Any insight would help. Thank you so much


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am so, so, sorry....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes older dogs are less susceptible!! Puppies are just so vulnerable!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Charlieboy76 said:


> My house feels so empty. For those of you who have lost your pets, how long was it until you got another one? I know Charlie can't be replaced but maybe getting an older dog will help ease the pain. Are older dogs (2 years+) less susceptible to dying from viruses if properly vaccinated? Any insight would help. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sometimes years, once it was 5 days. Yes older dogs are more resilient but then at certain ages start to suffer other problems. So so sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am just heartbroken for you. It is so tragic to lose them at any age but unthinkable when they are babies. I hope you bring another Golden into your home when you are ready. Hugs sent your way.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Charlieboy76 said:


> My house feels so empty. For those of you who have lost your pets, how long was it until you got another one? I know Charlie can't be replaced but maybe getting an older dog will help ease the pain. Are older dogs (2 years+) less susceptible to dying from viruses if properly vaccinated? Any insight would help. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Last year (this Saturday) our boy who was only 5 died- totally out of the blue. I was crushed. Destroyed. I said 'No more. I give. I'm done". But my husband said no way. He didn't want our darling Sonny's legacy to be as the dog who made us never want another dog. So two days after he died, we were at the breeder's place meeting puppies. On the one week anniversary of his death, Fuzzy came home (and one week later Fuzzy was hospitalized for three days- he came home very sick). I hate it, but I think there IS someone/thing out there, there IS a grand master plan, and maybe there IS meaning to all if this suffering ( when you view it from a distance). My husband said that the day after our darling Sonny died, and maybe he's right. We didn't replace Sonny with Fuzzy. He's irreplaceable, but we needed someone to be Steve's (our other dogs) buddy. And we needed someone to nurture and care for. And he needed us. So here we are one year later- one big codependent family. Don't you ever EVER let anyone make you feel guilty for getting another dog- do whatever you need to do and want to do. I would caution you though to investigate the possibility of any sickness the puppy had lingering in your home. Have you talked to his breeder? She/he needs to alert the parents of this pups siblings to be on the look out...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Heartbreaking. I am so sorry. I'm at a loss for words but will be thinking of you...


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

After Casey left us, I said I wasn't going to bring home another for a long, long time. I grieved and grieved and grieved, the house was so sad, I was sad, everything was sad. About 5 months later, I don't know what made me do it, maybe it was Casey sending me a message, I started to look at breeders. After we were on a list, I was still sad and worried that Casey felt I didn't love her anymore. It turns out that what I needed was our Jessie. It took me a minute to realize that Jessie wasn't going to be my Casey and I was never going to have Casey back but the most amazing thing was that Jessie turned out to be exactly what I needed. Her little spirit is different from my Casey but that's just what I need. I still grieve over her, I still cry but I also have joy and happiness and a lot of golden love in my life. Your heart will tell you when it's time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss....they have such a way of stealing our hearts


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing one so young. Take care.


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

Dogs over 1 year are much more immune. Parvo attacks new cells in the intestine, or stomach...can't remember which. Puppies have lots of new cells, and they have not developed their immunity yet. I will not even walk my little guy until he is 4 mths old. there is a lot of info on the internet about it. If you have tile floors bleach will kill it, but if you have carpet I would definitely go with an older dog. Or...maybe a little kitty...


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for your lose


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely tragic, I am so sorry


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart goes out to you in your loss


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

How heart breaking.I'm so sorry for your loss. My first thought was circo virus as well if it wasn't parvo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

